# Big thanks to Gerben Kamphuis



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to make a big public thank you to Gerben for his help in finding me our newest breeding female. 
This is "Flos", an 88lb (and not overweight) Dutchie female that has already stolen the hearts of everyone in my family. She is a wonderful dog in the work and on the farm. 
She got here from Holland about 3 weeks ago standing in heat, so Arko gave her a big fat welcome to Logan haus Kennels.:razz:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

In the words from "Duece Bigelow, Male Gigalo"..."That's a big bitch!"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

She looks like a nice bitch Mike, If that breeding takes those should be some nice size pups.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Did she eat him afterwards?

Gorgeous looking girl.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Besides her other nice qualities, it's nice to see a Dutchie with some angulation =D> Beautiful female Mike!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, big girl, what's her bloodline?


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike do you have another breeding female that was out of Ron's bitch breed by a dog named Jager? Curious about the bitch you have from the breeding if it is that breeding.

Darryl


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Nice, big girl, what's her bloodline?


Selene she can be found as the only Flos on the bloodline site.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Her head is huge for a female dutchie - really nice looking! I am sure Arko was quite happy with her arrival


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

There seems to always be a fair amount of talk about wieght and head size in the DS these days. It is always mentioned as a good thing. 

Is it a real selling factor these days Mike (Dick/Selena)? If so, why is it?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> There seems to always be a fair amount of talk about wieght and head size in the DS these days. It is always mentioned as a good thing.
> 
> Is it a real selling factor these days Mike (Dick/Selena)? If so, why is it?


I like to see huge heads and heavy bones in my dogs. That is just a personal preference for me, I also like dark pigment, high drive, stable temperaments, and good heatlh. Just some things that I like to see, everyone is different with what they like.
i myself dont like little narrow headed dogs with frail bones.


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok Mike don't ignore my earlier question.

Darryl


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry buddy. I did not notice your first post about it. Dunya is a grandaughter to Jager.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Selene she can be found as the only Flos on the bloodline site.


Sorry about the mispel#-ol, ment to type Selena, apologies I know some people take it as a form of disrespect when you mispell or mis pronounce their names, No disrespect meant. I guess I should proof read first](*,)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I like to see huge heads and heavy bones in my dogs. That is just a personal preference for me, I also like dark pigment, high drive, stable temperaments, and good heatlh. Just some things that I like to see, everyone is different with what they like.
> i myself dont like little narrow headed dogs with frail bones.


Seems like "high drive, stable temperaments, and good heatlh" are things that go along with working ability that you and your clients would demand. "Huge heads, and heavy bone, and dark pigment"...would be more of the personal preference side not required for a good worker? 

I was wondering if the people you sell to were asking for bigger dogs for some reason related to work. Do military and LE want a dog that is more intimidating looking perhaps? Obviously there is no standard you are pinned down to and you can buy and breed what you like, and more importantly, what sells.

Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats what I was wondering. Thanks

Darryl


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry about the mispel#-ol, ment to type Selena, apologies I know some people take it as a form of disrespect when you mispell or mis pronounce their names, No disrespect meant. I guess I should proof read first](*,)


 not to worry, it is the original form of my name ;-) Selene= Greek moon godess.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Seems like "high drive, stable temperaments, and good heatlh" are things that go along with working ability that you and your clients would demand. "Huge heads, and heavy bone, and dark pigment"...would be more of the personal preference side not required for a good worker?
> 
> I was wondering if the people you sell to were asking for bigger dogs for some reason related to work. Do military and LE want a dog that is more intimidating looking perhaps? Obviously there is no standard you are pinned down to and you can buy and breed what you like, and more importantly, what sells.
> 
> Congrats on your new girl!


Our private clients (meaning people who buy the dogs out of their own pocket) seam to be more worried about a specific physical traits (dark pigment, heavy bones, big heads, big dogs in general). But I cant fault them for that because I also prefer those physical traits myself. The Govt clients do not care about anything other than working traits, nerve soundness, and health. Which are traits that i look for as well, so again I cant fault them for that. 
So when I am looking for a breeding dog the first thing that I look at is the way the dog works and its character and temperament, that is first and foremost, then I look at the health of the dog, then the lines the dog comes from, then the way the dog looks. I like to see small ears, small black eyes, very dark pigment, heavy bone, large broad skulls, big teeth, thick muzzles, powerful rear ends, and strong chests. But just because those are the physical traits that I prefer, that does not mean that any of those traits carry more weight when I am selecting a dog for breeding than the working traits of the dog. It just means that I really like a big strong dog as long as the work, character, and health are not sacrificed. Everyone has different things they find visually appealing. 
When I see a cute girl walking down the street, I prefer to watch her from the back side, where as my buddy with me may prefer the see the front...........it is just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, now I copy. Wasn't sure if it was about "stopping power" or "physical presence" or whatnot for clients.

I also love dark pigment, good bone for the size, a broad head, and a big dog is always most fetching. Stripes...stripes are cool too. Interesting that those things seem all around popular to a great many individuals. 

You really never hear "I want a little, light coloured, pinheaded girl dog" from the average individual:grin::grin:

That said, the big size thing doesn't suit my actual working needs, so I have to sacrifice a few things.

Thanks for the explanations.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Okay, now I copy. Wasn't sure if it was about "stopping power" or "physical presence" or whatnot for clients.
> 
> I also love dark pigment, good bone for the size, a broad head, and a big dog is always most fetching. Stripes...stripes are cool too. Interesting that those things seem all around popular to a great many individuals.
> 
> ...


 Many people seam to think that quality comes by the inch, or by the pound. I always tell people that 50 lbs of flying hammer will still hurt a man.
but I made reference to the size and weight of Flos because she is the biggest female I have seen, and she has the intensity of any smaller dog in our kennel. I think that is a good combination.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Fine lookin Bitch ya got there Mike!  What are her lines? Any vids of her working?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Diana Abel said:


> Fine lookin Bitch ya got there Mike!  What are her lines? Any vids of her working?


Thanks, she is from Rudie Pegge X Pasja Beldman. You can see her pedigree on my website. I dont have any video of her working, she has no tecnique in the work at all. She was a brood bitch, but has a lot of desire to bite and excellent drives for the work, she has no idea where to target but that is training, not character. She is about 4 weeks pregnant now so I dont want to do a lot of work with her now. I have seen enough to know she is a keeper for sure. All of my training time and effort goes to the dogs that are for sale at the moment, not the breeding dogs.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Thanks, she is from Rudie Pegge X Pasja Beldman. You can see her pedigree on my website. I dont have any video of her working, she has no tecnique in the work at all. She was a brood bitch, but has a lot of desire to bite and excellent drives for the work, she has no idea where to target but that is training, not character. She is about 4 weeks pregnant now so I dont want to do a lot of work with her now. I have seen enough to know she is a keeper for sure. All of my training time and effort goes to the dogs that are for sale at the moment, not the breeding dogs.


 
COOL, will go ck it out. Oh no, I didnt mean for you to do anything like that now. Just wondered if you had any footage on her before Arko had his way with her. :twisted: Sounds like she is very nice, can't wait to see the lil devils.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> *Many people seam to think that quality comes by the inch*, or by the pound. I always tell people that 50 lbs of flying hammer will still hurt a man.
> but I made reference to the size and weight of Flos because she is the biggest female I have seen, and she has the intensity of any smaller dog in our kennel. I think that is a good combination.


Yes, yes they do. And us men get canned because we apprently are superfishial.........
But about Flos, she is indeed a super looking girl, and quite the producer so I am told. Apparently she had a litter with Tommy and produced some crackers.
She should go well with Arko and Carlos. Size should also be quite good from her and Arko you would think. I have an Arko grand-daughter here that weighs in at 42 kgs (92.5 lbs) at the last vet visit.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yes, yes they do. And us men get canned because we apprently are superfishial.........
> But about Flos, she is indeed a super looking girl, and quite the producer so I am told. Apparently she had a litter with Tommy and produced some crackers.
> She should go well with Arko and Carlos. Size should also be quite good from her and Arko you would think. I have an Arko grand-daughter here that weighs in at 42 kgs (92.5 lbs) at the last vet visit.


Yes,she had a good litter from Tommy. She also had a litter from an Arko brother that turned out very good too. I have no doubt that the Arko X Flos litter will be very nice as well.


----------

